# Programmas / Software >  Interneta adreses ar garumzīmēm

## guguce

Kam un kas ir jādara lai ātrāk ieviestu?

----------


## JDat

Vai tad vēl nav ieviestas?
Cik zinu jau daudzus gadus strādā.
Rekur vairāk info: http://www.nic.lv/resource/show/30
Un protams: http://xn--tdali-d8a8w.lv/

----------


## guguce

Nu tad iedod kādu piemēru.

----------


## JDat

> http://xn--tdali-d8a8w.lv/


 http://tūdaliņ.lv

Kā strādā niansesēs ar konkrētu pārlūku, nezinu. Sen neesmu arī ar DNS serveru lietām krāmējies.
Vispār tās latviskās adreses nav populāras. Atceros apspriedi iekš pods.lv par šo tēmu. Bija piedāvājums pārsaukt pods.lv par podā.lv  ::

----------


## jeecha

Latnets (kursh paarvalda top level domainu .lv) IDNA uztur jau diezgan sen. Arii lielajiem TLD tas tiek uztureets. Arii visi modernie browseri uztur RFC-3490.
Taakaa vieniigais kas ir jaadara - tam kuram pieder domains (piemeeram "shunjuks.lv") jaaiet pie Latneta un jaaregjistree arii IDNA kodeetais domains (kursh resolveesies browserii atverot "šuņuks.lv").

----------


## guguce

Man tur parāda to pašu http://xn--tdali-d8a8w.lv/

----------


## JDat

Uzgoogleeju https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/forum/1/545827
Uztaisīju iekš about**:config boolean atslēgu ar nosaukumu network.IDN.whitelist.lv un value true
atvēru jaunu tabu un ierakstīju http://tūdaliņ.lv
Viss strādā, pat nevajadzēja Firefox restartēt.
Citiām parlūkprogrammām jāmaina konfigurācija ar šīs adreses palīdzību: http://www.google.com/ncr

Te nu paliek atklāts jautājums: Vai nemāki google lietot?

----------


## guguce

Kāda velna pēc tur gogle ar kuru tāpat nekas nenotiek? 
Ja es to lapu redzu, tad jau tai adresei bija jāiet. 
Ja vairāk adrešu ar garumzīmēm nav tad tas nav nopietni.

----------


## JDat

Es tak tiko uzrakstīju, kā uztaisīju, lai man firefox ņem pretī adresi ar garumzīmēm.



> Kāda velna pēc tur gogle ar kuru tāpat nekas nenotiek?


 Notiek, notiek, un kā vēl notiek.
Fundamentāls jautajums: Kas ir google? Meklētājs. Meklētājā var sameklēt sīkāku informāciju, kāpēc tev nestrādā x izcelzmes y pārlūkprogramma.




> Ja es to lapu redzu, tad jau tai adresei bija jājiet. [/qoute]
> Tā arī nesapratu, kas iet, ko redzi, kas strādā, kas nestrādā.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tem boļeja nesapratu ko gribēji pateikt.  :: 
Ja saliek komatus, tad skaidrs ko gribēji pateikt. Pameklē pa nic datu bāzi par citām adresēm ar garumzīmēm.

No praktiskā viedokļa: taisnība vien ir, priekš kam tas viss ir vajadzīgs? Ja nu vienīgi nacionālradikālai tūdaliņpartijai... Es tādu domēnu sev negribētu...

----------


## guguce

Piekritīsi, ka Rīga un riga nav viens un tas pats, 
un ja jau .рф strādā (šādu negribi   ::  ), 
tad iekšējai lietošanai mierīgi var lietot garumzīmes. 
(cālis nevis calis u.t.t.)

----------


## jeecha

Kjiinieshi varbuut ieksheejai lietoshanai arii masveidaa var izmantot IDNA. Bet cik liela praktiskaa jeega muusu mazajaa nomales valstelee no taa? Taksh pilniigi nekaada. Ja nu vieniigi taadeelj lai pakjertu kaadu potenciaali interesantu domaina vaardu kursh bez garumziimeem iisti labi nesanaak (piemeeram tas pats cālis.lv kuraa bez garumziimes nevareetu saprast vai runa buus par vistu audzeeshanu vai kaapshanu kokaa).

P.S. Tikai luudzu ar shaadaam idejaam turies taalaak no Valsts Valodas Agjentuuras - tie ir makten knashi uz sviestainu ideju ievieshanu dziivee! Nepaspeesi ne acis pamirkshkjinaat un shie jau buus kaadu ieteikumu valdiibai iesniegushi, piemeeram aizliegt regjistreet jelkaadu domaina vaardu zem .lv kursh nesatur kaut vienu garo vai miiksto burtu  ::

----------


## JDat

> Piekritīsi, ka Rīga un riga nav viens un tas pats, 
> un ja jau .рф strādā (šādu negribi   ), 
> tad iekšējai lietošanai mierīgi var lietot garumzīmes. 
> (cālis nevis calis u.t.t.)


 Saskaņā ar DNS standartu (un ne tikai), url adreses rakstās tikai ar mazajiem burtiem (laikam vienīgais izņēmums ja iekš unix/linux izmanto lokālos failus file:///home/User/lapa.html nezinu), tā pat e-mail adreses saskaņā ar standartiem tiek rakstītas ar mazajiem burtiem. Tā ka Rīga un rīga ir viens un tas pats, bet riga un rīga nav viens un tas pats no standartu viedokļa. Cita lieta latīņu alfabēts un nacionālo alfabētu īpatnības. Nejauc visu vienā putrā. Galu galā, nesaprotu par ko ir cepšanās. Laikam guguce nevar līdz galam formulēt domu...

----------


## guguce

Adreses var uzrakstīt arī ar cipariem, 
bet runa ir par to, ka neesmu sastapis nevienu 
normāli funkcionējošu adresi, kur iekļautas garumzīmes   ::

----------


## JDat

Ja neesi sastapusi, tad tas nenozīmē, ka nav vai ir.
Tehniski vis ir nodrošināts un darbojas (serveru un pārlūkprogrammu līmeni). Cita lieta vai kādam to vajag un izmanto, bet shis jautajums mani vairs neinteresē.  ::

----------

